
Straightforward Answers to Basic Questions About Syria’s War - snowmaker
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/09/19/world/middleeast/syria-civil-war-bashar-al-assad-refugees-islamic-state.html
======
snowmaker
I found this a particularly straightforward explanation to the complex
situation in Syria.

